# Fertility Batches Looking Great!



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We've started to incubate chicks already. Oh my goodness I'm glad the chicks stay inside in a brooder for a while, it's -15 degrees out (feels like -31!). I had my doubts on my flock fertility. First setting is always a test for fertility. I like to start setting January 1st in small batches of 5/day until the incubators are full. So far I've got 4 babies, one hasn't quite made is through yet but I have high hopes for him too. 5/5, yes please! Here's to a great hobby in everyone's upcoming hatches!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicks are just too cute. Good luck on your hatching.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats


----------

